# Living on the water.



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

OK I need to get serious for a moment here. The Dog family lives close to lots of water, (Seattle area) I understand many of the hazards of living on the water, I.E. easy target, nowhere to hide etc. But there is a bountiful food source there, I scuba dive and know first hand how much food I could bring up in just an hour. I have all my scuba gear just short a compressor to truly be on my own. What are your thoughts about living on/near large bodies of salt/fresh water?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It's pretty great. See my "great night" thread.
Really though, I have heard the argument that it's exposes, and it is, but I live in a neighborhood of other boats, some with people some just stored, and it really feels fairly safe.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I live on the water but have alternate locations to go to if need be. If the water is not polluted(already is lol !) it will be an excellent source of food.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hurricane season is scary, but I'm mobile, so it's not really that bad. The trick is knowing when to stay and when to run.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

don't really need a air compressor, a brownie third lung would do down to 60 feet or so.
might look into it if your serious about the water and maybe a nice boat not really big just nice possibly a sail type


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeah from a prepping stand point, if your gonna live on a boat it pretty much has to be a sail boat.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

scuba gear and compressor last as long as your fuel does......... after that, you are talking to a volleyball..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Free dive with a sling spear. 

Don't know what a sling spear is ? Google it, you'll like it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Linedog said:


> OK I need to get serious for a moment here. The Dog family lives close to lots of water, (Seattle area) I understand many of the hazards of living on the water, I.E. easy target, nowhere to hide etc. But there is a bountiful food source there, I scuba dive and know first hand how much food I could bring up in just an hour. I have all my scuba gear just short a compressor to truly be on my own. What are your thoughts about living on/near large bodies of salt/fresh water?


Living on the water is great, living in Seattle COULD BE GREAT IF YOU GOT RID OF ALL THE LIBERALS! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Lots of clams, oysters and just fishing from the shore. Free diving is an option, I have a sling. We are walking distance to the water and plans are to stay put. I can always kayak out when need be.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My friend just texted me pics of flounder and redfish they just caught. I freakin love living on the water.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In addition to Hurricanes..A person would need to keep a sharp out for Tsunamis..giant squid..ice bergs..creatures from the black lagoon etc.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

^too true. Captain Nemo is no joke either.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds like a nice place to live. I loved Victoria, B.C. when I visited. 

Just a thought: my auto insurance company offers a rider policy for folks who live near bodies of salt water.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I used to think a boat would be great in the Sacramento/San Joaquin River delta. Pretty mild weather, no hurricanes, ever, lots of islands and back sloughs to hide out in. There's a small steam launch on GB with a cool brass cannon that would be nigh on to perfect for putting around the delta. I saw a guy in Stockton with a steam launch, it was pretty cool, had that puppy fired up with wood and chugging off up the channel in a half hour. But, shoot, in all reality I have not even had my canoe out in five years.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

liven on the water will have it's perks , but I think being in the woods with a spring , creek , river would be a lot better .


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Living on land definatly has advantages, but in getting totally off grid is hard...really hard. The advantage of the boat is, it's self contained and mobile. It's all the advantages of an rv but without the parking problems and the lack of storage and the need to buy fuel. It's still not perfect, but it's good.
A REALLY great book is "sailing the farm"
https://we.riseup.net/assets/268677/sailfarm.pdf


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd rather live just off Route 3, on a red dirt road. It just feels right.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> liven on the water will have it's perks , but I think being in the woods with a spring , creek , river would be a lot better .


I can hunt deer about an hour away from where I live. I can walk out my back door and fish fresh water....... Get in a boat and haul ass for an hour and I'm catching Tuna and other saltwater gamefish. I can hunt hog in my backyard.

Best of all three worlds.

It's not always one or the other.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love sail boats and sailing. Thats freedom.... However, in SHTF scenario where information regarding adverse weather conditions are not available, it's just too much of a gamble. You can perish in open water in a blink of an eye. If I have a way to maintain contact or access to land then I may consider living in a boat during SHTF. In a boat, your provision is limited to the space you have. Yes, there are lots of fish and other stuff that could be harvested out of the water. But you will still need land for the majority of your provisions. Op6 looks like he has it all on this subject. He is on land, but he has access to fresh and salt water. Best of both worlds and lots of options available.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I agree access too land is important, especially for long term ugly. But short term i.e. Rioting, looting and general unrest, the boat is a good option. We will have 3 months of boring food (better than death) and a month of fresh water for cooking AND drinking by the end of next month, and I think that's decent. And that's if we don't fish or desalinise. So, it's not perfect, but it's nothing to spit at. IMHO it's a great compromise betwixt bugging in and bugging out.


----------

